# are Red tail Garra really a good algae eater?



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

are Red tail Garra really a good algae eater?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I have 2 of them, Feisty little critters. Always zooming around my tank looking for algae + they are small


----------

